# what is a taiwan bee



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

When people say Taiwan bee, it normally means those variations from CRS such as black king kong, wine red, red ruby, panda, etc.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

wicca27 said:


> i always thought they were a wild collected shrimp but now im thinking it is some kind of hybrid some one made. i thought they looked like low grade crystal black shrimp can some one help me understand better please and thank you


The hybrid you may be talking about TIbee lol which is part tiger and part bee. Then there's taiwan bee which is shortened to taibee sometimes but that's explained above


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Tibee is a cross between tiger and bee shrimp.
http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/5723-Morganas-White-Tiger-TiBee-Strain



Taiwan bee that most refering to are black king kong, wine red, blue bolt.


----------



## shrimpster (Jan 31, 2012)

read this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/153454-bkk-x-f1-hybrid-update-95-a.html

I found it very informative:biggrin:


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i know what tibee are ive thought about makings some of those but i thought that taiwan bee was like i said a shrimp not a hybrid something that looked like a low grade cbs but guess i was wrong lol


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

They are very sensitive and a lot harder to keep alive/breed than other. I would do a bunches of research before thinking about keeping them

Oh yea, they also still pretty expensive (to me).


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

ohbaby714 said:


> They are very sensitive and a lot harder to keep alive/breed than other. I would do a bunches of research before thinking about keeping them
> 
> Oh yea, they also still pretty expensive (to me).


Not really, most people are keeping them going well in a crystal capable tank. Still a bit pricey but not really. Black tigers, SSS+ or K14's, good Royal Blue Tigers are the same price as TB's now. The prices of the pure line crystals shrimp puts the price of TB's to shame. lol. 


As for what they are, they are a mutation of CRS but don't look anywhere near a low grade crystal. Until you see one in person, you can't understand how thick and solid the black is, the red is, the whites are.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

The Taiwan bees consist of Black King Kong, Wine Reds, Pandas (which are really just low grade BKKS), Blue Bolts, and Shadow Pandas (which are Pandas but the white is blue bolt colored)

They are very high end shrimp, with rich coloration, as mentioned they are fragile but much less so than a few years ago.

The Hybrids that are talked about are crystals crossed with Taiwan bees. These are typically used as breeders as they can be back bred to a Taiwan bee or to other hybrids to produce more/stronger Taiwan bees.

Also they are wicked sick.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

A Green Hulk is also a Taiwan Bee yes?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Green hulk and blue jelly are both Taiwan bee


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

I like some of these hybrids.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

As well a red bolts, pinto bee's, and lots of other variations on the TB's that are out there.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I found this really cute


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

GeToChKn said:


> As well a red bolts, pinto bee's, and lots of other variations on the TB's that are out there.


Are Pinto's pure or hybrid? I seem to recall there were confusion to the origin of these.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I saved the poster. That will actually help me a lot in ids!


----------

